# Know this type of flower?



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

I was asked if I knew what kind of flower this is. Not sure if it has anything for honeybees, my mom just thought I might know what kind it is....and I don't. Let me know if you do, thanks, juzzer.


----------



## Tjsegla (Aug 3, 2013)

It looks like a clematis. Look up Curl-flower to be more specific


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree with clematis. Probably a variety of Clematis integrifolia.


----------

